# Free Plants for Club Members - Local Pickup Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I need to trim a few overgrown tanks and have the following clippings for anyone who wants them :

I have several stems of Bacopa Caroliniana, Monoselenium Tenerum (Pellia), Ludwigia Repens x Ludwigia Arcuata (Narrow Leaf Repens), Narrow Leaf Java Fern and Various Crypts.

I can spare a couple of stems of the following : Staurogyne (don't know the variety), Cryptocoryne Parva, Lobelia Cardinalis, Anubias Barteri var Nana, Proserpinica Palustris (Mermaid Weed) and Blyxa Japonica.

PM me if interested.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Free Plants for Club Members - Will bring to Michaels Club Meeting on the 19th.*

Well, it appears Joey is the only one to reply so I will be bringing him a large portion of plants to the next meeting at Michaels.

I also will be bringing some small amounts of various varieties of Java Fern (Normal and Narrow Leaf), Cryptocornyes (parva,Wendtii, etc.), some Bacopa Caroliniana, balls of Monoselenium Tenerum (Pellia), and small amounts of Ludwigia, Straurogyne, Lobelia Cardinalis, Blyxa Japonica and Mermaid Weed.

Some of these are only a couple of stems so if you want them speak up. I will bag them with your name on them.

I still have some wild neocaridina heterpoda which is the wild species of Cherry Shrimp and will bring a bag of 20 or so). Along with Malaysian Trumpet snails, they make a great clean up crew as long as the fish don't have mouths larger than the shrimp.

All my plants are grown with no ferts or co2 other that what they pull out of the substrate (mostly old aquasoil).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'll even take the blyxa japonica if no one wants it. mike you still need me to come over this saturday or just wait till the meeting?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I would love some Blyxa Japonica. I just didn't want to go all the way to Arlington. If you could bring a little to the meeting I'd be grateful.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

if you still have some to spare, I'll would like some Narrow Leaf Java Fern, Crypts, any Anubias and Malaysian Trumpet snails. I'll be at the meeting as well. Thanks, Ben


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Ben, ask Michael about my luck catching Malaysian trumped snails. I will try though. And I will bag some crypts, java fern and a small amount of anubias nana.

Tugg and Joey, I think I have enough blyxa for each of you.

I think all of the parva, blyxa japonica and anubias nana has been spoken for.

I will bring a few crypts, narrow leaf ludwigia and java fern, pellia and bacopa caroliniana.

I will also bring 2 stems of staurogyne, mermaid weed and one nice cardinalis lobelia.

If I have enough left, I will bag a few wild cherries as well.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Joey, if you feel like sharing, I'd like a portion of your plants. I'll bring some of mine to share as well. I don't need much, just enough for a 20g. Mainly interested in the Blyxa and any non-stem plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yeah duc I can share some plants with you.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I spent the weekend closing down my 20H tank and pulling all the crypts out. Some had algae and I threw them away. I have given some to Randall but will bring the rest on Sunday.

I started to tear apart my 40G breeder to see how much Blyxa and Crypt Parva I had left. I am able to spare 2 stems of each. Apparently my overgrowing neglect and lack of trimming has reduced my stash. I have promised some Parva to Dejlig and the Blyxa to Joey and Tugg. I will bring enough other plants to Joey to split with Snowball. That will include healthy stems of Bacopa, Narrow Leaf Fern, Narrow Leaf Ludwigia and Pellia. And maybe some large to midsize crypts.

I also am bringing a number of various crypts and Narrow Leaf Java Fern. Plus a large amount of Pellia.

That's about all I got for this trip.

I also may bring a co2 regulator for a drawing. It is an Argon/Co2 regulator. I have used it in the past and it has performed well. I no longer do CO2 so am slowly getting rid of my equipment. I might have a needle valve as well.

I did setup a 10G quarantine tank and plan to start restocking some fish. Don't know what yet but probably platies, cardinals and maybe Pearl Gouramis.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you end up doing cardinals and somehow get them to breed let me know, I'll buy em up!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I won't have much in the way of plants to bring. I thought I put the right bulb over the tank. no ended up putting the wrong bulbs over it. saltwater bulbs a purple antinic (thought was a color max) and a 12k wavepoint thought it was there 6,500k. 

I got extra stuff just laying around we need to do a dfwapc garage sell. any one know when the tca auction is? 

stuff I got from danny mooncon not to well. my baby tears, turned to much. I need c02, and jim had a set up but I haven't heard from him. this is the 30g cube. I have yet to work on the 54g corner bowfront and get everything for it.


----------

